# I don't want a password on my computer!



## dasilva (Apr 19, 2001)

How can I get the passwordbox that appears when the PC starts up disappear. I have had two users but I have deleted them. I just want that the computer start up normally.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

go to control panel, network, change log on to windows logon, reboot, if a password box comes up just hit ok with no password entered. Most of the time this works, sometimes it doesn't. worth a try.


----------



## ddolphin (Mar 28, 2001)

I had the samw problem but fixed mine just go look up my same question and the answers are there....


----------



## ddolphin (Mar 28, 2001)

Is there anyway to get rid of the welcome to windows where it ask you for password/user name???????I tried putting my kids names and passwords there but didn't like the way it worked.I deleted their names and passwords.And now every time I turn on my computer it comes up and I have to push cancel.....This drives me nuts I wish I never started the user name thing!!!!!Can you help me???????

04-01-2001 08:54 PM IP: Logged

PaulV
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 20

Hi ddolphin,

Yes,you can remove the password. Start>settings>control panel>open the icon that says Network. About half way down there is a box that says primary network logon, change the selection you have to Windows logon. Restart.. that should do it.

I hope this helps...

__________________
Computers make our lives easier

04-01-2001 09:19 PM IP: Logged

ddolphin
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 20 
windows help 
THANKS FOR YOUR HELP i WENT INTO START/SETTINGS/CONTROL PANEL BUT THERE IS NO NET WORK ICON,FOR ME TO FIND PRIMARY NETWORK LOGON.iT IS NOT THERE ALL THE ICONS THAT i HAVE ARE

ACCESSIBILITY,ADD/REMOVE/CYBER WARNING/DATE/TIME/DESK TOP THEMES/DISPLAY/eZ FIX/eZ RECOVERY/FIND FAST/fONTS/GAME CONTROLLER/TELEPHONEY/users/INTERNET OPTIONS/KEY BOARD/LIVE UPDATE/MOUSE/ODBC DATA SOURCE/PASSWORDS/PRINTERS/QUICK TIME/REAL PLAYER/REGIONAL SETTINGS/SOUNDS

i TRIED LOOKING UNDER FIND FILE AND CAN'T FIND IT THERE EITHER :O(

04-01-2001 09:58 PM IP: Logged

phobiussno
Senior Member

Registered: Nov 1999
Posts: 820 
Ensure you have deleted the *.pwl files for the passwords which you said you performed. Then restart. When the login screen comes up, then clear the password (may say New password) field where the stars (asterisks) are and once clear, then hit OK. This sets a null password and it should not prompt you again.

V/R 
DSF
__________________
Pour de plus amples informations et explications, voir le manuel du proprietaire.

04-01-2001 10:18 PM IP: Logged

pakiya
Senior Member

Registered: Feb 2001
Posts: 138 
tweak ui 
well this is a very small utility.

I don't know the excat link but since it's a very famours utility you can easily download it from

http://www.download.com 
or 
try searching it at http://www.microsoft.com

when the program will be installed in the control it's icon will be created.There is a option called network logon passoword.Just enter whatever you want and save it.

tweak ui will automatically supply the password and you won't feel like banging your head in the montior.
__________________
If you smell what the rock is cookin'

04-02-2001 04:21 AM IP: Logged

pakiya
Senior Member

Registered: Feb 2001
Posts: 138 
tweak ui

here is the link

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsme/guide/tweakui.exe

when you will click on the exe one of the files which will be unzipped will be a .inf file right click and then select install

[Edited by pakiya on 04-02-2001 at 04:45 AM]
__________________
If you smell what the rock is cookin'

04-02-2001 04:22 AM IP: Logged

ddolphin
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 20

HI I'm still having problems i installed tweakui but don't laugh!!!! I can't figure out this stupid winzip.....i can't even use the new screensavors because i can't figure out the win zip so now i have 2 problems still have to press cancel every time the user name screen pops up....and WINZIP....i have lots of things on my computer with win zip but can't figure that out either......(

04-08-2001 06:34 PM IP: Logged

avidphil
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 12 
hi dolphin....unless I missed it....when the window comes up for a password, do you have one? Or is hitting "cancel" the convenient way?
__________________
aren't machines wonderful?

Sometimes you're the pigeon, sometimes you're the statue!

04-08-2001 06:43 PM IP: Logged

Bryan
Senior Member

Registered: Jul 1999
Posts: 8627 
You really should be able to logon with a blank password and that should eliminate the logon box at every startup. Try this,

Start>Find>Files(Be sure "LookIn" is set to entire c: drive), key in *.pwl and press enter. Now right click on each one found and select Rename. Rename each and every one found .xx1. For example, ddolphin.pwl would be renamed to ddolphin.xx1

Start>Settings>ControlPanel>Passwords>UserProfiles. Be sure "All user use the same preferences and desktop" is selected. If not, select it and click on OK. If prompted to restart, respond to restart the PC. If your not prompted to restart, click on Start>Shutdown>Restart.

Now when prompted for a password at Startup, leave the password box blank and click on OK.

Did you get into Windows by clicking on OK now? If so, shutdown and restart again. Do you get the Windows logon at startup?

[Edited by Bryan on 04-08-2001 at 06:59 PM]

04-08-2001 06:50 PM IP: Logged

avidphil
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 12 
I wasn't being sarcastic when i used term "convenient way" That's the way it used to be for me......Bryan's workaround is probably best and should resolve permanently,but this is what worked for me: start by creating a new password,(or if you have a current active one see below) confirm and reboot....log on with that password...THEN.....

you can go>control panel>passwords>change windows password.....then enter your new password but do not confirm>ok>close>reboot
__________________
aren't machines wonderful?

Sometimes you're the pigeon, sometimes you're the statue!

04-08-2001 07:03 PM IP: Logged

ddolphin
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 20 
Hi i really app.....all the help 
i can get rid of the logon box at every start up but i want to get rid of it all together......i have to push cancel every time. it won't let me push ok.......startup i leave the password blank and i have to click on cancel....the ok won't let me click.....i can get to my desk top when i click cancel...what I want to know is there a way to get rid of it altogether.........I've tried every thing all these post said....nothing worked...its not a big deal its just the logon screen drives me nuts....I don't have any passwords because I deleted them all because I couldn't get each screen to work the way i wanted.My sons desk top still had all my stuff on it and i didn't want it there.....now I don't want the password screen comming up every morning I turn on my computer.......

04-08-2001 07:16 PM IP: Logged

Bryan
Senior Member

Registered: Jul 1999
Posts: 8627 
I understand what you're trying to do. See if this helps you any.

You may also need to delete the old profiles for your children from the registry by using Regedit. See this section at the bottom to remove the profiles list and then try the process I desribed earlier.

[Edited by Bryan on 04-08-2001 at 07:28 PM]

04-08-2001 07:26 PM IP: Logged

ddolphin
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 20 
i went to try and get a new password but how do i get it for the main desk top because it said new user and it was going to copy what i wanted to the new user....I don't have alot of space left on my computer....is there a way to put the password to the orignal desk top thats mine..

04-08-2001 07:29 PM IP: Logged

ddolphin
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 20 
Ok its me again Bryan I did what you said and I went to the url you gave me so now what's coming up at start up it says enter password, but now my sons name is there I didn't punch in a password I pressed cancel and it gave me the original screen..........why is his name coming up when I deleted all that... 
Also I tried start,find, files I typed in pwl like you said and it said O files........I also typed avidphil and that also said 0 files..........I think I should just forget about it its not like my computer is broken or any thing ..I think computers like to drive people crazy....lol hehehehehehe but I do appreciate all the help....

04-08-2001 08:06 PM IP: Logged

ddolphin
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 20 
I just realized that when I punched in my files avidphil no wonder it wasn't there...ROTFLMAO it is one of the names on this post that's been trying to help me....DUH!!!!!!LOL

04-08-2001 08:09 PM IP: Logged

All times are ET (US) This thread is 2 pages long: 1 2


----------



## ddolphin (Mar 28, 2001)

you wrote:"Also I tried start,find, files I typed in pwl like you said and it said O files" 

read bryan's again and try *.pwl and follow his instructions exactly...hope this helps 

when you goto start button, "who" is logged on, anybody?
__________________
aren't machines wonderful? 

Sometimes you're the pigeon, sometimes you're the statue! 


04-08-2001 08:13 PM IP: Logged 

Bryan
Senior Member

Registered: Jul 1999
Posts: 8627 
Try this one more time, 

Start>Find>Files, key in *.pwl and press enter. 

Did you find any? 

If not do this, 

Start>Find>Files, key in *.bmp and press enter. 

Did it find anything?


04-08-2001 08:16 PM IP: Logged 

ddolphin
Junior Member

Registered: Mar 2001
Posts: 21 
IT WORKED!!!! 
WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FINALLY WHEN the screen came up with my sons name on it.I changed his name to mine I didn't put in a password I restarted the computer NOW THE SCREEN THAT I HATED IS NOT THERE.WOOHOOOOOO THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


04-08-2001 08:23 PM IP: Logged 

Bryan
Senior Member

Registered: Jul 1999
Posts: 8627 
Your welcome, glad to hear it's ok now. 

BTW, your probably also going to notice that the "Save Password" function in your internet connection will work now. If you were clicking on "Cancel" to get into Windows, the "Save Password" function wouldn't have worked because Windows disables "Password Caching" when you click on "Cancel" to get into Windows.


----------

